# honey extraction and bottling legalities in Washington state



## ss91 (Jul 12, 2006)

This was my first year extracting and selling any honey and I was sure suprised by the demand. I started questioning if maybe I needed a health dept. cert or anything. I was reading on the wsda website that I may infact need to be inspected by them and then they need to do two unnanounced inspections per year. My question is what have others in Washington found they need to do to be legal? I ask because where I do my extracting is only used for that purpose for maybe one week per year.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Be aware that you will be charged for each inspection they do. Here in Colorado its $350 a visit plus per diem...so if you want to invite them in know what you are asking for... :scratch:


----------



## ss91 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am not really wanting to invite them in I am just curious if I need to. I have some local fruit stands and such that would like some honey. If I sold to them I would need a label with my name on it and I am wondering if I would then end up with a unpleasant situation with some state agency.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I don't think you have to worry about it. Most beeks that sell honey locally don't that I know of. If you were going to run a big bottling company and sell nationally then I would think you would need to, but for selling locally and at farmers markets I think you are ok.


----------



## ss91 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, thanks I was trying to get a feel for what others did.


----------



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure that every state is different. Here in Oklahoma we have to bottle our honey in a certified commercial kitchen and have a license to sell the honey retail. If I was just selling from my house then I wouldn't need the kitchen and permit. But when I take my honey to the Farmers' Market and Craft Shows is has to be extracted and bottled in a licensed and inspected facility. Check with your health department they should be able to advise you, altho health inspectors are like beekeepers - they each have their own opinion.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Honey sales in WA*

Get w/ Chef Issac. He sells honey up there in the Seatle area.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?u=61251


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

ss91:

My advise is not to bring in problems. It is easier to ask for forgviness and not knowing. Please do not stir up a can of worms for us washington beekeepers  We fly under the radar


----------



## ss91 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, that's good news thanks for the info.


----------

